# صناعة خامات العطور



## تامرمحمدعبدو (15 مايو 2010)

اخوتى الاعزاء ساحاول اليوم ان اضع بعض المعرفة عن صناعة العطور بين ايديكم وهو مجهود خاص.والملف فى المرفقات


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (15 مايو 2010)

للعلم انا لست كيميائى او متخصص ولاكنى كنت اجتهد لاعرف فاعزرونى لقلة المعرفة وعدم الايضاح واذا كان هناك استفسار ساحاول ان اجيب على قدر معرفتى دون الدخول فى مسميات كيميائية او عمليات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب


----------



## غريبه الناس (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا والله استفدت


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 مايو 2010)

بوركت اخي لهذا المجهود ولكن اين توجد هذه الخامات


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (16 مايو 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> بوركت اخي لهذا المجهود ولكن اين توجد هذه الخامات


توجد هذة الخامات بشركات بالصين وامريكا والمانيا 
وما لدى هوا مواقع الشركات الصينية ولاكن اخى لاتقوم ههذة الشكات بالبيع اقل من طن للعنصر الواحد لانها مصانع كبيرة وبعبوات25و1002200ك للعبوة اسعارها رخيصة لو حسبتها بالكيلو ولاكن بالطن ولعنصر واحد وانا بقول عنصر مش خام يعنى مثلا رائحة الياسمين من اعقد العطور فى التركيب وتحتاج نسب حساسة وضئيلة لاعطاء رائحة الياسمين تتكون مثلا من 7عناصر 
وهكذا 
وساحاول ان اضع بعض مواقع الشركات ان رغبت فى مراسلتها


----------



## دبلوميه كيميائيه (22 مايو 2010)

يسلمووو

يعطيك العافيهــ


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (22 مايو 2010)

http://uccs.com.cn/ie/chemical/chem006.htm
http://www.hellochem.com/En/cplist/cplist16/150358ivsix.htm
http://www.yuanchengchem.com/sdp/486039/4/main-3283696.html
http://www.aromaessentialoil.com/fragrances-aromatic_chemical.htm
http://www.creatingperfume.com/AromaticPerfumeMakingKit.aspx
مجموعة من مواقع الشركات ومدينة شنغهاى وبعض مواقع مكونات العطور
لعلها تفيد احدكم فى بحثة عن معرفة هذة الصناعة


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (22 مايو 2010)

تامرمحمدعبدو قال:


> http://uccs.com.cn/ie/chemical/chem006.htm
> http://www.hellochem.com/en/cplist/cplist16/150358ivsix.htm
> http://www.yuanchengchem.com/sdp/486039/4/main-3283696.html
> http://www.aromaessentialoil.com/fragrances-aromatic_chemical.htm
> ...


 ملاحظة عند ظهور رسالة عند الضغط على الرابط اضغط على الغاء وسيفتح الموقع


----------



## محمد بستان (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على تلك المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## معتصم خلدون (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اريد اسم مثيت لعطور الجسد الزيتية ويا حبذا طريقة التركيب بحيث يخرج العطر شبة مائي ولكم مني جميع الزملاء الموقرين الاحترام وتقدير


----------



## المشاشي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب فيه شركات تبيع الروائح بعد تركيب الخامات 

هل لديكم عنوان


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## اري باباكركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## دلووووووووووووعه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت شوو هو رمز المطاط ؟؟؟؟ ياريت يتم الرد عليا بسرررعه 
وشكــــرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## yaseenrar (8 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مازن81 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

الله يقويك موضوع جميل واكيد متعب


----------



## محمد ازوين (7 مايو 2013)

الف الف الف شكر على 


​


----------



## محمد ازوين (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الله الموفق


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (7 مارس 2014)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات طيبة


----------



## سيد اسماعيل حسين (24 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hosamina (17 أبريل 2017)

شكرا على المجهود واعطاء العلم الذى لديكم بارك الله فيك


----------

